# peat and carbon in filters



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i want to add peat to my filter to lower the ph but i dont really want the colour from it so if i left carbon in the filter would the peat still lower the ph?

i want to use a more natural soloution so i dont really want to use thouse chemical ph up or ph down things


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

sorry this should probably go in water chemistry


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I think it will have no effect on your ph if you leave the carbon in your filters... 
But why do you keep Carbon in your filters ?

I think the water colour you'll have from peat makes your tank looks a lot more natural..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i dont know if i want the colour or not most likly i would take the carbon out leave it a week and if i still didnt like the colour put it back in


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> i dont know if i want the colour or not most likly i would take the carbon out leave it a week and if i still didnt like the colour put it back in


I guess that's your best bet. Give it a try and see !
The carbon will take care of the coloration if you don't like it.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

Well first wheres your ph currently at? If its not to high you can keep it there, try and have a steady ph.


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Personally I've used peat since I heard about the benefits, and I will continue to use it still.

It doesn't change the water color that much. It gives it a SLIGHT tinge of brownish\copper look. It makes the water smell like a fresh stream also.

I've heard a lot of bad stuff about carbon, I'm not sure how much of its true. Its good to clear water up in the beginning stages of a cycling tank, but supposedly has negative affects on fish, including HITH disease. I'm not sure if those accusations are valid or not.

If your worried about your tank looking dark or like a swamp, its not going to happen. Depending on the size I'd say use anywheres from 2 peat pellets to 6. I use 6 in my 135. I change them out once a month.

Peat makes your water smell nice and fresh also.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Water Chemistry. Carbon will have no effect on the peat for the exception of removing the color as stated.


----------



## mrstreetz (Jul 31, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> to Water Chemistry. Carbon will have no effect on the peat for the exception of removing the color as stated.


so if i wanna make my water brownish color i should take the carbon out?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

mrstreetz said:


> to Water Chemistry. Carbon will have no effect on the peat for the exception of removing the color as stated.


so if i wanna make my water brownish color i should take the carbon out?
[/quote]

you will need to add peat or BWE too

carbon just removes colour and odor so if you add peat with carbon the colour will be taken out making using the peat to tint the water useless

and my mistake i have zelolite (spelling)(rena xp filter) but it basicly does the same job as carbon

right now my ph is neutral (7)


----------

